# I Don't Normally Come In Here, But



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Just wondered if these were any good to anyone.

http://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/auction-catalogues/kivells/catalogue-id-kivell10008/lot-90751c25-15da-4765-944a-a41800b08f20


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Jesus that's a lot for pin pallets....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nothing jumping out, by the time Commission and P&P is on there's nothing left as a "BUY TO TITIVATE & SELL" job - - but then - - everything's :going that way, TICKA TIMEX I used to get for 99p are now a fiver or more apiece. ldman:


----------

